# Licence fees to double



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

JOHNNY A said:


> Quit whining and hunt, *we could use the money in the DNR*. I don't care if you don't need CO's, *truth is we do to stop those crossbow window hunters *
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


DNR has plenty of money. They just choose to waste it!

IMO increased fees will only cause more poaching.


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Lets see there hasn't been a increase in license fees in ages and for what little it costs it a bargain. If you don't like the rates don't hunt or fish. The same people who bitch have no problem shelling out more money when it comes to cigarettes,booze, pot ,cell phones etc. Just like dining at a restraunt if you don't like the price don't go there.If $15-$30 is a financial hardship for you I'm sure you can pay for it with your bridge card.:gaga:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lol this again...oh well at least I can deer and turkey and sometime goose hunt out my back door....honestly I think fees should be based on income ...and college kids should get free tags if they have grades above a certain level......but I think beer should be free...and rant threads are pointless

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Hm-m-m, seems some of this stuff has been covered in another thread started 2 weeks ago...a lot more specifics on actual proposed fees, links, comparisons, pro's and cons:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=454839


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

1ludman said:


> Lets see there hasn't been a increase in license fees in ages and for what little it costs it a bargain. If you don't like the rates don't hunt or fish. The same people who bitch have no problem shelling out more money when it comes to cigarettes,booze, pot ,cell phones etc. Just like dining at a restraunt if you don't like the price don't go there.If $15-$30 is a financial hardship for you I'm sure you can pay for it with your bridge card.:gaga:


So we should increase the fees.... because we can


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the proposed fee increases as long as the money stays in the fish and game fund.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

zfishman said:


> I don't have a problem with the proposed fee increases as long as the money stays in the fish and game fund.


Same here,


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

boomer_x7 said:


> So we should increase the fees.... because we can


 I assume you don't go to the movies or rent dvd's , own a cell phone,car,house,computer all of these have seen fee increases as I stated if you can't afford to participate then you can always stay home.:gaga::gaga:


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> DNR has plenty of money. They just choose to waste it!
> 
> IMO increased fees will only cause more poaching.


They can use the extra money to put poachers behind bars -vs- behind their pickup truck after a 3 year probation. Laws are way to lax on poachers. Strict penalitys need to be enforced.... chopping one nut off seems fair on first offence, 2nd and then finally the third. We should call it the Bobbit law.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

The proposal reads well for me. I usually just bought a combo tag and only bought a small game if the opportunity arouse. But since I have a new English Setter I see it as a wash in license fees.

Here are the fee proposals from the DNR website

The new regs also allow FREE licenses for totally disabled Veterans...this alone for me justifies the proposal.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

The Nerd is the word!!! I dont mind the fee hike, beats the heck outa paying for birth control...


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

1ludman said:


> I assume you don't go to the movies or rent dvd's , own a cell phone,car,house,computer all of these have seen fee increases as I stated if you can't afford to participate then you can always stay home.:gaga::gaga:


Most of your examples are flawed, many of these things are much cheaper today than the past.

I can rent a Blu ray DVD today for less then I could rent a VHS 25 years ago.

Movies depending on when you go may also be less than years ago, I don't go so not 100% sure but I know a place near by it cost $3.50

Cell phones... No comparing my first cost $30 / month for 30 minutes LOL, Now I can pay $50 for unlimited talk, text, and internet

Car = The one thing that keeps going up, you get that one.

Computer = today Much faster, better graphics, more options, more software and for a fraction of the cost years ago.

House = Have you seen what 125K will buy today compared to 8 years ago? 

If you're all for price hikes lets add $3 to a gallon of gas, a truck can cost $40K, $3 would not be a big deal right.

They (DNR) need to work smarter not harder...

I like boomer's question "Why do we need higher license fees?" 

Is it a need or a want? More DNR = more rules that are hurting the sport is what I have seen. If you were around in the late 70's early 80's when baiting exploded the DNR loved the increase license sales so much you could kill 4 bucks a year none had any restrictions, after the bucks were running low they had unlimited doe tags this was in the NLP the herd has never been the same.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have no problem with an increase but I would like to know if general fund contributions will drop as soon as hunters chip in more money. The quote is from the DNR's website.	


> Funding the Wildlife Division
> 
> Thank you for purchasing a Michigan hunting license. Your hunting license dollars help restore and improve habitats for wildlife species, advance research on wildlife and wildlife-borne diseases, foster programs that help ensure access for public hunting, support hunter safety education and much more. We encourage you to keep hunting and to share your experiences with others. In doing so, you can do your part to keep our state's hunting heritage alive for future generations.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

If it makes anyone feel better, this change also allows Totally Disable Vets to hunt and fish at no cost. 

Free Hunting and Fishing for our Vets that are totally disabled...seems noone adressed that benefit. So if that few bucks a year increase is bothering you, take pride in knowing your few extra bucks bought a Vet a license.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

this is the first increase in 10 years. i would gladly pay double for the privlage of hunting and fishing in our great state.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

1ludman said:


> I assume you don't go to the movies or rent dvd's , own a cell phone,car,house,computer all of these have seen fee increases as I stated if you can't afford to participate then you can always stay home.:gaga::gaga:


All of the things mentioned have improved over the year with the cost rising! So with increased licenses we should expect bigger deer? Better quality looking? More receptive?Better milage per acorn? More solid and efficiant? Faster at proccessing data? It will be thee same hunting, just cost more to do it... AKA raising the price b/c we can.



BallsRdragn said:


> They can use the extra money to put poachers behind bars -vs- behind their pickup truck after a 3 year probation. Laws are way to lax on poachers. Strict penalitys need to be enforced.... chopping one nut off seems fair on first offence, 2nd and then finally the third. We should call it the Bobbit law.:lol::lol::lol:


 
Expalin how money is going to change the laws on poaching?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, this change also allows Totally Disable Vets to hunt and fish at no cost.
> 
> Free Hunting and Fishing for our Vets that are totally disabled...seems noone adressed that benefit. So if that few bucks a year increase is bothering you, take pride in knowing your few extra bucks bought a Vet a license.


Where did you find this is what the increase is for?


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm also on-board with the increase in liscense fees. If I had to, I would pay double easily. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

JOHNNY A said:


> Quit whining and hunt, we could use the money in the DNR. I don't care if you don't need CO's, truth is we do to stop those crossbow window hunters


Do elaborate..


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

boomer_x7 said:


> Why do we need higher license fees?


If you have a quarter in your pocket, they want it...


1ludman said:


> Lets see there hasn't been a increase in license fees in ages and for what little it costs it a bargain. If you don't like the rates don't hunt or fish. The same people who bitch have no problem shelling out more money when it comes to cigarettes,booze, pot ,cell phones etc. Just like dining at a restraunt if you don't like the price don't go there.If $15-$30 is a financial hardship for you I'm sure you can pay for it with your bridge card.:gaga:


Dumbest thing I have read today....
I just don't understand that today, with the local, state and federal guvment taking more and more of your hard earned money, you would *want *another tax.
There is so much waste in government, they could find the money there...no new taxes...


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't mind paying more, IF: 

1) there's no drop in GF $ coming into the DNR.
2) Fines and penalties are doubled for all violators.
3) Illegal alcohol and drug activity carries a special fine to cover the DNR cost of the bust.
4) When I call to report a violation in progress there is a timely response.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I think I have it figured out and it's a win-win-win for everyone. 2/3 are in favor of price increases some stating would be glad to pay double or more.

So if the 2/3 all pay 2x the current fees, the other 1/3 would only need to pay 1/3 of the current fees. everyone wins even the the DNR will get the increase there looking for.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

boomer_x7 said:


> Where did you find this is what the increase is for?



I didn't say that's why the increase was happening. I said that it's also part of the bill that goes into effect this March.

Click this for the details


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> I didn't say that's why the increase was happening. I said that it's also part of the bill that goes into effect this March.
> 
> Click this for the details


This new law was Bill 5292. It is completely separate from the license price increase proposal. If the proposal becomes law it was not to take effect until 2014, if I remember correctly.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

1ludman said:


> Lets see there hasn't been a increase in license fees in ages and for what little it costs it a bargain. If you don't like the rates don't hunt or fish. The same people who bitch have no problem shelling out more money when it comes to cigarettes,booze, pot ,cell phones etc. Just like dining at a restraunt if you don't like the price don't go there.If $15-$30 is a financial hardship for you I'm sure you can pay for it with your bridge card.:gaga:


You are completely wrong here. I do not do any of these things and do not have a bridge card. I also still use a dumb phone with the smallest plan possible. I would support a small increase on license but not double. Right now I buy 4-5 tags a year for deer alone so I can hunt all season all over the state. I am lucky if I fill two of those tags. If deer license double I will be ending my season early. 

However, judging by what was proposed:

http://www.freep.com/assets/freep/pdf/C420046227.PDF

I am completely for what was proposed. I have fished all across this country and always pay high license fees for being out of state. Non-residents have it easy here right now.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

The DNR is going to reduce chinook salmon plants by 75%. This should give them enough extra revenue to forestall a license increase. These increases are all about more COs. As far as I am concerned we have too many of them already. They will walk right into a fishing or hunting situation to check for licenses without any belief that a sportsman doesn't have a license. Last I read my U.S. constitution this was a clear violation of my fourth amendment rights. I have two uses for COs, little and none. I am amazed at the low information sportsman willing to give up the fruits of their labor without even knowing what the fee increases are for. Before we let our RINO governor push through another revenue increase we should demand some splanin'.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

For some explanation of where the additional funds are proposed to be used click this link, scroll down to the proposal links and look at the second one down. It isn't sketched out to the last dollar but I doubt they will do that until the proposal passes and everyone has the budget requests in. http://www.michigan.gov/mobi/dnr/0,,7-153-31574---,00.html


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

crappielarry said:


> The DNR is going to reduce chinook salmon plants by 75%. This should give them enough extra revenue to forestall a license increase. These increases are all about more COs. As far as I am concerned we have too many of them already. They will walk right into a fishing or hunting situation to check for licenses without any belief that a sportsman doesn't have a license. Last I read my U.S. constitution this was a clear violation of my fourth amendment rights. I have two uses for COs, little and none. I am amazed at the low information sportsman willing to give up the fruits of their labor without even knowing what the fee increases are for. Before we let our RINO governor push through another revenue increase we should demand some splanin'.


So, every time a CO checks you he comes to your house kicks in your door and searches your house for you license. and while your hunting and fishing he handcuffs you and searches your person for your license. 
Then i would say your 4th amendment right have been violated you may want to contact a lawyer. 
You may want to research your 4th amendment rights a little bit before making comments about your rights being violated. Sounds like to me you have got a couple of tickets in the past, "Just an observation"


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I guess some people forgot that hunting and fishing is not a right it is a privilege. It would be nice if we had constitutional protect but we don't. Getting checked for a license while you are in the field is hardly unreasonable.

But then again I don't believe in black helicopters.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

crappielarry said:


> The DNR is going to reduce chinook salmon plants by 75%. This should give them enough extra revenue to forestall a license increase.


Ummm, no. Cutting the # of kings won't be saving much money. Kings are already a very cheap fish to plant since they are not raised for very long. Also take into account that the hatcheries will still be running very similar to as if they were producing at full capacity. The total cost to raise less fish won't be much cheaper than raising what they used to. It will just cost more per fish. 




crappielarry said:


> They will walk right into a fishing or hunting situation to check for licenses without any belief that a sportsman doesn't have a license. Last I read my U.S. constitution this was a clear violation of my fourth amendment rights.


 Yeah? And are police officers violating your 4th ammendment rights anytime they ask to see your registration and proof of insurance? You must really hate any form of authority, don't you?


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

The majority of what I've seen on either thread covering this subject is people complaining about license fees for hunting deer. Just a question, (so no need in getting upset). Arent there many more species to hunt in this state? 

Given the layout of the plan, which I do understand is just a plan. I would welcome the increase if things were implemented according to plan. If you look at the current and possible revenue from the whitetail alone, with more money to work with they will surely improve the habitat for them. The governor is a business man. Whether he is selling stocks or hunting license, its all comes down to making money.

This takes us to another powder keg topic, herd control and antler restrictions. If youre after out of state hunters, you first must make this state a destination. If our game species are not bigger and better they will continue to go elsewhere. 
[/COLOR] 
Here is a link to the "plan"
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/HuntingAdditionalInvestment_411670_7.pdf


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> And are police officers violating your 4th ammendment rights anytime they ask to see your registration and proof of insurance?


Hey, driving, another privilege. Certainly if one doesn't like the enforcement policies then one doesn't have to participate, just like hunting and fishing.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

FallDreamer said:


> So, every time a CO checks you he comes to your house kicks in your door and searches your house for you license. and while your hunting and fishing he handcuffs you and searches your person for your license.
> Then i would say your 4th amendment right have been violated you may want to contact a lawyer.
> You may want to research your 4th amendment rights a little bit before making comments about your rights being violated. Sounds like to me you have got a couple of tickets in the past, "Just an observation"


 Never had a ticket and always obey the laws and limits. But have had COs come bow up on my boat to check and see if I had license and check catch without any provocation that I have not been in compliance. If you were driving your car down the road and a police officer came at you head on and said he wanted to inspect your vehicle and check to see if you had a drivers license without any provocation, would you say that is appropriate conduct? The fourth amendment says you can be secure in your papers and your property without harrassment. Our COs don't comply with that standard. If want to willingly let government walk all over your tranquility, have at it. I will push back with what little influence I have. I am stunned at the degree of wussieness many people harbor.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

crappielarry said:


> I am stunned at the degree of wussieness many people harbor.


 And I am stunned at the degree of ignorance that others possess.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

crappielarry said:


> Never had a ticket and always obey the laws and limits. But have had COs come bow up on my boat to check and see if I had license and check catch without any provocation that I have not been in compliance. If you were driving your car down the road and a police officer came at you head on and said he wanted to inspect your vehicle and check to see if you had a drivers license without any provocation, would you say that is appropriate conduct? The fourth amendment says you can be secure in your papers and your property without harrassment. Our COs don't comply with that standard. If want to willingly let government walk all over your tranquility, have at it. I will push back with what little influence I have. I am stunned at the degree of wussieness many people harbor.


So when a CO asks for a license, do you tell him to get bent?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Meanwhile crappielarry is holed up in a root cellar with 10 AR-15's, 5,000 rounds of ammo, enough MRE's to last a government takeover for a year and a half ton of C4 "just in case" his rights are to be violated by the evil that is the Michigan Dept. of Natural Resources! AHAHAHAHAHAHA get ready for Ruby Ridge II......... Stay tuned folks

Ganzer:coolgleam


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

crappielarry said:


> Never had a ticket and *always obey the laws and limits*. But have had COs come bow up on my boat to check and see if I had license and check catch without any provocation that I have not been in compliance. If you were driving your car down the road and a police officer came at you head on and said he wanted to inspect your vehicle and check to see if you had a drivers license without any provocation, would you say that is appropriate conduct? The fourth amendment says you can be secure in your papers and your property without harrassment. Our COs don't comply with that standard. If want to willingly let government walk all over your tranquility, have at it. I will push back with what little influence I have. I am stunned at the degree of wussieness many people harbor.


Bold - Always???? Really????


----------



## thumbtrapper01 (Nov 16, 2012)

1ludman said:


> Lets see there hasn't been a increase in license fees in ages and for what little it costs it a bargain. If you don't like the rates don't hunt or fish. The same people who bitch have no problem shelling out more money when it comes to cigarettes,booze, pot ,cell phones etc. Just like dining at a restraunt if you don't like the price don't go there.If $15-$30 is a financial hardship for you I'm sure you can pay for it with your bridge card.:gaga:



Love it!!!! Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

brookie1 said:


> So when a CO asks for a license, do you tell him to get bent?


More should get bent.....

I know there was on CO about 14 years ago that was crooked enough.....long story.....
he worked for the Todd Farm in a inproper way!!!!
let's just say that he would run you out of your blind before you had your limit......his complaint was that there are others at the todd farm waiting to get out...
BUNCH OF BS!!!!


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> Hey, driving, another privilege. Certainly if one doesn't like the enforcement policies then one doesn't have to participate, just like hunting and fishing.


It is not a privilege to pursue happiness and tranquility, it is a right, regardless of the activity. Sportsman have been willing to give up that right for some time. COs have become accustomed to intruding on those rights without any reasonable suspicion of a violation of crime. Even people in this country illegally are treated better than this. If law enforcement treated hispanics the way they treat sportman, society would be in an uproar. Just because we am hunting or fishing doesn't mean we am violating a law. This is the reason we should resist any license increase that enhances the CO ranks.


----------

